# Installation imprimante sous OS 9



## Madkarl (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un petit pépin sur mon vieil ibook (sur le lequel tourne OS 9 et OS X) :

Pour une imprimante *Epson Stylus Photo *RX420/RX425 :

Le CD d'install est fourni pour OS X et OS 9.

Sur mon iBook avec OSX et OS9, l'install des pilotes d'impressions pour OS X fonctionne correctement.
Par contre, l'install des pilotes d'impressions sous OS 9 se bloque (presqu'à la fin) :



> Erreur de création de dossier
> 1008:9, -5000    Erreur d'accès non autorisé



J'ai téléchargé et essayé la dernière version d'installation des pilotes d'impression (Site Epson), même erreur.

Pour info, j'ai pu installer une Stylus Color 600 sur ce même iBook et pour les deux OS.

Quelqu'un aurait un piste à me donner ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2008)

Madkarl a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai un petit pépin sur mon vieil ibook (sur le lequel tourne OS 9 et OS X) :
> 
> ...



Au vu de la teneur du message, je pense que tu as du tenter d'installer la version OS 9 sous "Classic" (c'est à dire, en démarrant OS 9 dans OS X). Essaie de procéder à l'installation en démarrant l'ibouque directement sous OS 9, en "natif" (s'il est d'avant 2003).

S'il est d'après 2003, et donc ne peut pas démarrer en "natif" sous OS 9, alors il te faudra procéder à l'activation de l'utilisateur "root" pour procéder à l'installation !


----------



## Madkarl (2 Décembre 2008)

Ca marche, merci beaucoup !
PS: C'est vrai qu'en y réfléchissant quelques minutes ... :rose:


----------

